# calc.petalphile.com now makes standard EI or PPS-Pro doses



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi.

Previously http://calc.petalphile.com would calculate for your fertilization target or the result of your dose (in mg, tsp, etc.).

Now it will also make solutions or provide instructions to dry dose Plantbrain's basic EI or Edward's PPS-Pro daily doses.

Check it out; Suggestions always appreciated. Have fun!


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

Added automatic PMDD dosing and graphing on Tom Barr/Plantbrain's request.

If you'd like to add another method, we just need suggested ranges and dosing for NO3, PO4, K, Ca, Mg, and Fe.

Thanks!


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi again.

http://calc.petalphile.com is now at version 1.0

Here's some pics:



You can make solutions, dose by teaspoons, mg, g, whatever.


And then it'll say something like this.


It has these features:

* Support for more than 20 compounds/DIY fertilizers.
* Calculates all macro and micronutrients.
* Calculates dosing for the three most popular DIY methods (EI, PPS-Pro, and PMDD).
* Graphs and compares your results vs those methods.
* Friendly input: you could use 3/4, 0.75, or 0,75 teaspoons, for example.
* Dry dosing or solutions for target or dose.
* Solubility checks.
* Toxicity checks and a wiki for Copper.
* Warnings for tricky compounds (ex: K3PO4, EDDHA Iron, etc)
* Mobile-friendly interface available at http://calc.petalphile.com/mobile
* Approved by PlantBrain/Tom Barr!
* Open Source and totally Free: https://github.com/flores/yet-another-nutrient-calculator

Thanks!


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi!

Version 1.1 of Yet Another Nutrient Calculator -- http://calc.petalphile.com -- adds commercial premixed solutions. Here's a couple of examples:























































It:

* Will let you calculate RootMedic, Pfertz, Seachem, Tropica, or ADA (based on Tom's analysis)
* Works off pumps, mL, or bottlecaps to make your life easier
* Is still in beta but you should have fun with it
* Works off the assumption of % being wt/vol, but please correct me

Thanks!


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

Added:

Easy Life ProFito
Easy Life Ferro
Easy Life Potassium
Sera Florena
API Leaf Zone
Hagen Plant Grow NPK
Nutrafin Plant Gro
Mikroplant Expert

thanks!


----------



## Romi (May 23, 2009)

This calculator is the next step after Chuck's (used that a lot, thanks to Chuck) and the other calculators i have seen..

Infinite thanks to you, dear fellow. 

best wishes,
Romi

New Delhi
India


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

You're welcome! I'm glad you're using it; we'll try to make it better for the next next thing.


----------



## atopetu17 (May 26, 2011)

hi, i am not sure about what those numbers mean? if one calculates 30 ml solutions, does it mean that it has to be 30 ml every day , or 3 doses of 10 ml each 3 days a weekk


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

If you're calculating for 30mL doses from some solution, that calculator isn't smart enough to care how you split it up. 1 30mL dose is the same sum as 3 10mL doses. So you could calculate for 10mL doses instead to figure out how much comes from each dose. It's your choice how you want to split it up. The calculator is just calculating.

If you pick EI, EI daily, PPS-Pro, and the rest, you'll find instructions for each method right below the results. For example, for EI it says "Dose these levels 2-4 times a week for EI. Classic EI depends on good CO2, good circulation, and regular water changes. Light past moderation is not so important." (You would dose that amount 2-4 times a week.)

For PPS-Pro it says "We have calculated for a PPS-Pro daily dose. The recommended range below is for a stabilized mature tank." (You would dose that amount daily.)

Thinking about this: I'll add "Frequency" in that dosing column with the results with the next release. Maybe that will be clearer?


----------



## atopetu17 (May 26, 2011)

thanks for your help, i am from costa rica, so i was getting the spánish versión of the calculator, it doesn´t show how many times a week you need to dose, the english one does!!!!!, again, thanks for your help


----------

